# Slowly learning my new camera....



## rossi32s (Feb 20, 2003)

3 billion functions on this thing... but heres the start...

Next time I'll clean the glass first.... I really need to get a remote flash.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I still suck at photographing my tanks, my camera takes awesome photos but when it comes to the tank I just cant seem to get the settings right. I had a friend that ley me borrow his old 1.2 mp Digital and it was basically a point and shoot and took very nice photos. But when I went and bought one I bought a fancy Olympus C-4000 Zoom with too many bells and whistles.. :lol: 
Now I need to go to " Camera College" to work it ! Im gettin better, another 5,000 photos and I should get it... LOL

What ya using for a camera rossi ?


----------



## rossi32s (Feb 20, 2003)

Buck,

It's a Canon EOS 10D digital SLR. 6.11MP
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos10d/

Im learning from this site:
http://www.characin.com/photography/web-show/index.html


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 19, 2003)

Sweet, the 10D

I'm looking forward to more of your pictures, since that is a camera that I have my eye own as well. I currently shoot with a Sony F707, but would like the interchangeable lenses of the 10D more.

SWEET :shock:


----------



## rossi32s (Feb 20, 2003)

I'll PM you some links to some full res pics tonight....


Scott


----------



## rossi32s (Feb 20, 2003)

EOS 10D sample Pics:

These are just some NON Aquaia sample pics.

*!!WARNING!! * each image is 2-3 megs.

http://www.scottrossi.com/IMG_0133.jpg
http://www.scottrossi.com/IMG_012201.jpg
http://www.scottrossi.com/IMG_0154.JPG
http://www.scottrossi.com/IMG_0160.JPG
http://www.scottrossi.com/IMG_0167.JPG

Time Lapse Lightning Sample:
http://www.scottrossi.com/IMG_0257.JPG



Scott


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

haha. interesting. that lizard picture looks weird. :shock:


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

man... i wish i had a camera like that. how much did it cost you? im just getting into digital photography. ive been hanging out at photo.net. i think its a pretty good site even though its slow and has an ugly interface. i have a 300 dollar camera point and shoot so i can learn basic photography. i have never taken pictures in my life... decent pictures that is. right now im just focusing on composition cuz i don't have all those cool manual functions, but with some quick photoshop stuff i can make it look like a fancy camera's work.  depth of field, etc.


----------



## rossi32s (Feb 20, 2003)

the lizard was shot with a very shallow depth of field...

a good sit to read about cameras is www.dpreview.com

the my camera was $1499 without the lens. I have 2 lensed ~$500 each and a $300 hotshoe flash.. saving up to get a remote flash for aquatic pics.

One thing different about this cam and the rest... I have taken over 500 pictures and have only charged the battery 2x.


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

yea. but the lizard still looked weird. i already know about depth of field and dpreview.com. the lizard's head just looks funny.  anyways its just a test picture.


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

what do you think about the canon powershot G5? its not as expensive but still a good deal of money.


----------



## rossi32s (Feb 20, 2003)

it's a decent "prosumer" camera... good enough for a PRO easy enough to use for the general comsumer.

Scott


----------



## rossi32s (Feb 20, 2003)

Decent Shot...

Main Information
Make : Canon
Model : Canon EOS 10D
ExposureTime : 1/90Sec
FNumber : F5.6
ISOSpeedRatings : 400


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

nice pic. do you happen to have any intersting landscape pics? i like those.


----------



## rossi32s (Feb 20, 2003)

aquatic or just regular land?


----------



## evan (Jul 4, 2003)

regular land.


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 19, 2003)

Rossi32s, i like what your camera can do. Here is a picture from my Sony F707 5MP.
http://homepage.mac.com/tx_longhorn...-17 20.10.04 -0700/Image-6F1CCAFFE98511D7.jpg









Have you done any color correcting with Photoshop. I recommend "The photoshop book for digital photographers". It is a step by step guide to making your digital photos even better after you have taken the shot.


----------

